# How to get tartar off



## Tricia_88 (Mar 3, 2009)

We just adopted a dog and she has tartar build up already. She is young....and I have no idea what her diet was with previous owners. If I give her the dental chews or bones, will that get it off? It isn't really on her back teeth...more on the canines. What else would work short of a vet cleaning?

Tricia


----------



## Rusbell (Apr 5, 2009)

If not vet teeth cleaning, you could try doggie tooth brush and toothpaste. They have special toothpaste for tarter. She might not like her teeth brused though so it may take a while for her to get used to it. I think they sell some type of stuff you can add to their water, but i've never tried that. Bones, bully sticks, chew toys also help clean their teeth.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I prefer a dental spray like this one: http://www.petzlife.com

and raw meaty bones.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our dogs get a bit of plaque build up on the canines. I just purchased a dental scaler, the kind they use in a human dental office, but you can get them at some pet stores and online. 

Scraping the stuff off can be a bit freakish the first time, it is really hard (like rock) and you would swear that you are chipping the enamel off the tooth. But after a bit of scraping / picking, you will see that it is just the rock-hard plaque your are getting off. 

Since scaling the teeth leaves microscopic ridges that tend to collect yet again more plaque you need to do a good tooth brushing. I like to do it with a cheap battery operated rotary movement brush and always only doggy toothpaste. The toothpaste has an abrasive component so it will help smooth out those little ridges.


----------



## cyan2008 (Apr 7, 2009)

i really understand what you go through trying to take care of him. I will advice that you meet a qualified vet for proper diagnosis, or better still, you try out some curative medication from some experts. 

Good luck


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I give my dog one raw beef shortrib a week and it keeps his teeth sparkly clean. I cut the meat off since it was a little too rich for him since he's not used to eating raw. I started doing this when the vet suggested I started brushing his teeth. The bone is fun for my dog, way more fun than brushing would be I'm sure


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Get a good dental scaler (from the dentist or order from a pet supply place). I scale all of mine.

And give them bones. A lot cheaper than taking them in to the vet.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I recently heard about a product called "ProDen Plaque off" it's an all natural product made from seaweed. A friend of mine recommended it to me after using it on her Yorkie that had HORRID plaque on her teeth. My oldest boy had some plaque issues on his very back teeth, all the rest of his teeth are absolutely great but no matter what I tried nothing seemed to get that off so I decided to give this stuff a tryyyyy. I started using this product about three weeks ago and already see an improvement in his teeth. It might be worth a shot for you...I was willing to try anything before having to put mine under for a dental cleaning and was skeptical about this stuff but it really seems to work.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

pamperedpups said:


> I prefer a dental spray like this one: http://www.petzlife.com
> 
> and raw meaty bones.



DITTO! Only I get the gel rather than the spray (the Tzu freaks with the spray!).



> Scraping the stuff off can be a bit freakish the first time, it is really hard (like rock) and you would swear that you are chipping the enamel off the tooth. But after a bit of scraping / picking, you will see that it is just the rock-hard plaque your are getting off.


Try using PetzLife gel, you will be amazed! When I checked out their website, I was pretty skeptical, but, tried it anyway. It's nice to get a product that does exactly what they claim it does.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

So this PetzLife stuff actually works? The ingredient list looks solid but I can't believe the scare tactics they have up about putting a pet under anesthesia. That alone is making me not want to give the company my money. 

I'll never argue that it isn't risky but some of what's on that site is ridiculous hyperbole. Because they have pictures of pet's without monitoring equipment that's what all vets do? At the practice I work at all pets under anesthesia are on ecg, heartrate, blood oxygen, respiration rate, blood pressure, and temperature monitoring constantly. Plus the one letter they have on their site insinuates that propoflo is a dangerous drug because the woman who wrote the letter had never heard of it before. Propoflo is what is used to induce humans and is extremely safe. Plus they highlight that her cat MUST have died under anesthesia because of an overdose. That's hardly true and unfortunately cats in particular can have hidden heart problems that cause issue with anesthesia. There's nothing I read in that letter that made me think the vets did anything negligent.

Argh, I'd actually try to product if they weren't so set on using scare tactics like that.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I also would like more info about the Petzlife products.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> I also would like more info about the Petzlife products.



I think their website pretty much covers it!




> Argh, I'd actually try to product if they weren't so set on using scare tactics like that.


Bottom line, putting a dog or cat under antesthesia IS risky, and if you don't HAVE to do it to clean their teeth because there's a safe product that actually works to remove plaque and tartar and stains, then THAT's a better choice than putting them under anesthesia. Whether or not people exagerated in their testimonials is a moot point. The gel works, I know it does because I use it on my dogs and myself! Two of my dogs are nearly 8 yrs. old, have NEVER had their teeth cleaned by the vet, yet have beautiful white teeth and healthy gums.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Bottom line, putting a dog or cat under antesthesia IS risky, and if you don't HAVE to do it to clean their teeth because there's a safe product that actually works to remove plaque and tartar and stains, then THAT's a better choice than putting them under anesthesia. Whether or not people exagerated in their testimonials is a moot point. The gel works, I know it does because I use it on my dogs and myself! Two of my dogs are nearly 8 yrs. old, have NEVER had their teeth cleaned by the vet, yet have beautiful white teeth and healthy gums.


Like I said I will never ever argue that anesthesia does not have risks. On the other hand I do not feel that I can support a company that uses such scare tactics. What about the poor people who read the website who have older pet's with health issues that need to go under anesthesia? Even if there product works as well as they say it does (and from what people have said it seems it does) the product can't heal a broken tooth or one that is already abcessed. 

Now those poor people are going to be even more worried than is necessary. Maybe they will put off a needed procedure causing their pet more pain because the website seems to insinuate that anesthesia isn't just risky but outright deadly to many animals. I'm sorry but if proper steps are taken (pre-op blood work, proper monitoring, possibly a pre-op cardiac ultrasound for older pets) then the risks are lessened. 

What about people reading the website who have animals that need to be speutered? Are they going to be scared away from the surgery? In fact the one letter does talk about an animal going in for a neuter and dying under anesthesia. 

If they had a page that discussed the risks of anesthesia without getting hysterical I'd try the product. A balanced page that presented the risks (and of course there are risks) but also talked about ways to minimize them (pre-op blood work, etc...) I'd support the company. As it stands I work darn hard for my money every week by making sure animals are safe under anesthesia and assisting in surgery and I'm not using my money to support a company that has a page that causes needless anguish for pet owners.

A good raw bone to chew once a week or a raw diet also seems to work very well for keeping teeth clean. Since that is an alternative it is the one that I will use for my pets. If they ever decide to stop the hysterical screaming about anesthesia then I'd be happy to try the product and support the company. No one else has to agree with me but I would feel remiss if I hadn't mentioned why I cannot support this company.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> What about people reading the website who have animals that need to be speutered? Are they going to be scared away from the surgery? In fact the one letter does talk about an animal going in for a neuter and dying under anesthesia.


Oh please, get real.


----------

